

Ask HN: where do you advertise your developer positions? - flippyhead

I've only really ever had any kind of success via craigslist but am curious if HN has any other suggestions? I'd love to know how people have fared on github or stackoverflow job boards.
======
polyfractal
Shameless plug for my new email newsletter (<http://www.startupfrontier.com>)

I interview interesting startups that have open positions. Essentially, I'm
trying to give applicants a more personal sense of the company behind the job
listing.

------
pitdesi
After experiments on many other places, I'd suggest that best place to find
developers (the kind our startup wants, anyway) is this site. On the 1st of
the month, a bot named whoishiring
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=whoishiring>) posts "who is
hiring?" and "looking for freelancers" posts in which I put my companies
(<http://feefighters.com>) needs.

Posting on there has led to many good candidates for us. Also check out
angelist jobs if you haven't. Both of these methods are free and have led to
good candidates for us.

